

Hacked terminals capable of causing pacemaker deaths - maskofsanity
http://www.scmagazine.com.au/News/319508,hacked-terminals-capable-of-causing-pacemaker-mass-murder.aspx

======
robotico
Wow, seems like I saw something about hacking insulin pumps like that a while
ago.

~~~
joshschreuder
This one: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2849813>

